# Hair and Joints



## questions (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a total thyroidectomy 4 months ago. Within the past few weeks, I have noticed that my hair is falling out, and a few of my joints ache. My Synthroid dose has been decreased twice since surgery, so I am now on 100mcg, along with 1200 mg calcium and vitamin D. Are there other supplments I should take or lab tests I should request? I recently underwent lab tests to get my current TSH and T4, but I won't have the results for a few days.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I had my thyroid removed 31 Dec 2010. My hair is still thinning. I 'm so glad that I had a lot of hair and most people don't notice. My family notices because my hair is all over the house. I asked my endo two weeks ago "how long will it take before my hair quits falling out?" his answer was "probably another three months"! As far as joints and muscles, I have noticed increased discomfort with joints and muscles. I am 46 years old and some times I feel like I'm about 90. Did you have RAI? If you ask your doctor about this, please share his answer. I would also know if there is a supplement out there that can help with the pain.
Good luck and hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

questions said:


> I had a total thyroidectomy 4 months ago. Within the past few weeks, I have noticed that my hair is falling out, and a few of my joints ache. My Synthroid dose has been decreased twice since surgery, so I am now on 100mcg, along with 1200 mg calcium and vitamin D. Are there other supplments I should take or lab tests I should request? I recently underwent lab tests to get my current TSH and T4, but I won't have the results for a few days.


Welcome to the board. I am sorry you had to go through that.

When you get your lab results, please post them and please include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Have you ever had your Ferritin checked?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## questions (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I'll post my lab results and my doctor's advice.


----------



## questions (Jan 30, 2011)

Andros said:


> Welcome to the board. I am sorry you had to go through that.
> 
> When you get your lab results, please post them and please include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking! I had a CBC in January that revealed anemia:
White Blood Cell Count 11.4 K/UL (4-11)
Red Blood Cell Count 3.87 M/UL (4-5.5)
Hemoglobin 10.1 G/DL (12-16)
Hematocrit 33 (37-47)

I am taking Slow FE twice daily, but still feel tired. All of this began after my TT. I will post my latest TSH and T4 once I receive the results.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

questions said:


> I had a total thyroidectomy 4 months ago. Within the past few weeks, I have noticed that my hair is falling out, and a few of my joints ache. My Synthroid dose has been decreased twice since surgery, so I am now on 100mcg, along with 1200 mg calcium and vitamin D. Are there other supplments I should take or lab tests I should request? I recently underwent lab tests to get my current TSH and T4, but I won't have the results for a few days.


Hi Questions,

You need to insist that you are tested for Free T-4 and Free T-3 along with the TSH. Dosing adjustments should be made based on how you feel along with the Free-T 3 and 4 test results. Never dose yourself by TSH alone, the TSH is a diagnostic test and can be off by 6 weeks as dosage adjustments take that long to register in TSH. Most doctors will tryto dose you off TSH but find one that will test you Free's and dose by them.

Other tests to have as already suggested include the Ferritin for low iron. Post TT I discovered I was anemic and even with iron supplements as do many others.

Are you taking your calcium at least 4 hours away from your Synthroid?


----------

